# anyone take beta blockers everyday?



## wildcats07 (Jan 19, 2007)

what type and dosage are working for you? 


I take 50 mg of extended realease metoprolol everyday and it helps with blushing and sweating but my hands still shake during social events and presentations. I have read that inderal may work for the "shakiness" as well as sweating and blushing.


Thanks


----------



## puppyluv (Nov 24, 2007)

I have taked Propranalol(Inderall) 20 to 40 mg every day for about 10 yrs. It is the only thing that stops my hands from shaking and mostly stops the heart racing. I still have blushing and sweating and lip trembling it doesn't help that much, but have recently started taking Klonopin wafers and they are helping together with the Paxil. I am a recovering Addict and Alcoholic and have been sober for over 10 years and my Dr. has decided that I can try benzos again. I'm nervous but feel hopeful my social anxiety may get under control now.


----------



## arthur56 (Jul 31, 2005)

daily beta blockers for SA are very individual, you may need to try several at different doses to get what suits you best

would also help to learn some CBT relaxation skills


----------



## FillyPhile (Nov 28, 2007)

I've taken 20 mg of Inderal daily for about 25 years with no ill effects. YMMV.


----------



## kokoloko (May 9, 2007)

Yeah not every day but many days I take some. I love it, it soothes my raging anxiety and stops me looking like a nervous wreck at work and university.


----------



## Black_Widow (May 23, 2008)

I'm not taking Beta Blockers at the moment but did over a period of weeks earlier on in the year. The dosage I was prescribed was 40 mg. And I took them 3 times a day. 

I also found that these didn't help me as much I hoped they would. They did help to an extent. In general I felt quite a bit calmer as a result of taking them. But there would also be times during the day that I'd feel as if their effect was wearing off and hardly helping me at all. Plus they had the side effect of making me feel constantly fatigued and I also put extra weight on.

It's very likely that I'll have to go back to taking them again, once I'm back at work. As that's usually when my anxiety symptoms tend to be at their most severe. But am hoping that if and when that happens, that it'll only need to be on a short-term basis. As overall don't feel that they agree with me all that well.


----------



## debiski (Oct 28, 2008)

Don't beta-blockers lower your blood pressure? I have extremely low BP as it is. The last time I took something with that side effect, I passed out when I stood up from my computer chair.


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

debiski said:


> Don't beta-blockers lower your blood pressure? I have extremely low BP as it is. The last time I took something with that side effect, I passed out when I stood up from my computer chair.


Yes, they very quickly and dramatically lower both BP & pulse rate especially at high doses. After all, they are drugs to treat high blood pressure. And you will feel dizzy or faint if you stand up rapidly when your BP is excessively low.


----------

